# Waterfowl?



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Yea but haven't been out yet, been too busy...


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

i started duck hunting last year i got a new dog this year.This is a hunt i went one last year with a friend that i got my lab from this is one day and all the ducks i killed.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

were in between early and late duck and goose right now and i didnt get a chance to go early...
just got my first short reed goose call the other day
always ben close with my long honker flute and decided to switch over


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I love duck hunting. No pics though. The season starts on Thursday and I should be able to get out in the afternoon.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Im planing to go out soon, stay at the cabin with a buddy and do some good huntin!! Take the dog as well.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

NICE BUFFIE!!!! We don't get many where i hunt...pretty rare...


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> NICE BUFFIE!!!! We don't get many where i hunt...pretty rare...


Looks like a merganser to me..


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm gonna get into it once deer season's over.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

ya now that i look at it, it is a meregasser..i waas just scrollin through so just caught a quick look...my bad


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> ya now that i look at it, it is a meregasser..i waas just scrollin through so just caught a quick look...my bad


 Yup, looks like he got into them that day. The drakes are awesome looking, but then hens are ugly as can be.


----------

